# Series II TIVO to transfer from PC TIVO desktop



## kenhusa (Nov 11, 2003)

Is the PC desktop TIVO ever going to be able to send files retrieved from the Series II TIVOs back to the series II TIVO for playback. This way I could put a terabyte of storage on my PC and be able to scand an transfer back to my series II TIVOs just like I can do between the 2 TIVO units? Currently my PC TIVO desktop does not apear on the stand alone TIVOs!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, this was introduced in TiVo Desktop 2.2. See here:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv251080.htm?

You have to have at least one recording in your PC's Now Playing folder in order for it to appear on your TiVo's NPL. Plus, make sure no firewall software is getting in the way.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Also TiVo software 7.2 or higher is needed


----------



## kenhusa (Nov 11, 2003)

Ah that is the problem I only have TIVO desktop 2.1. I looked all over the TIVO web site and I do not see TIVO desktop even mentioned. How do I get version 2.2. There is not even an option in 2.1 to automatically upgrade itself. I have version TICO 7.2 for the series II


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Under the Help menu in TiVo Desktop there should be a "check for newer version" feature.

Anyway, here's the link to download TD:

http://www.tivo.com/4.9.4.1-2.asp


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't trust the "check for newer version" feature. It is there, but doesn't work. It reports that you have the current version installed, even when 2.2 is available. Go to it manually.


----------



## kenhusa (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks. When I click "check for TIVO Desktop updates" it says "the latest version is currently installed" but when I click "About TIVO Desktop" it shows version 2.1 (196147). I used your link and downloaded 2.3! thanks


----------

